
International Energy Outlook 2019 – 2050 [pdf] - vixen99
https://www.eia.gov/outlooks/ieo/pdf/ieo2019.pdf
======
nabla9
> Renewable energy becomes the leading source of primary energy consumption by
> 2050 in the Reference case—although consumption increases for all primary
> energy sources.

Despite all effort and renewable use rapidly increasing, hydrocarbon use will
steady increase 2019-2050 due to increasing energy demand in non-OECD
countries (both industrial and end consumption).

